# Attention Ladies!



## Mary (Jul 9, 2010)

Very off topic but, I found three new ways to curl your hair!
1. With barrettes
2. With a sock it's called a sock bun
3. Another sock one but this one you put it all throughout your hair. I saw all of these three on YouTube just now and I had to tell someone! 
And with a flat iron in cause no one knew that. Flat irons are great for curling too!

I am trying these techniques tonight on different sections of my hair! I'll post which one worked best for me in the morning. I'll post the links once I find them again!

~mm


----------



## Judi (Jul 9, 2009)

My kids like to put their hair in a bunch of braids while it's wet, let it dry overnight and then take out the braids for super-wavy hair.

You can buy curl scrunching gel...put it in damp hair, scrunch with your fingers, and if you have any natural curl at all it will end up looking really curly when it dries. It works for me.


----------



## Mary (Jul 9, 2010)

http://m.youtube.com/index?desktop_uri=/&gl=US#/watch?xl=xl_blazer&v=50yw2W5F_z8 Bobby pins

http://m.youtube.com/index?desktop_uri=/&gl=US#/watch?xl=xl_blazer&v=3FV-YO46E8Y sock bun

http://m.youtube.com/index?desktop_uri=/&gl=US#/watch?xl=xl_blazer&v=Ly1WAbHmIps socks all around

http://m.youtube.com/index?desktop_uri=/&gl=US#/watch?xl=xl_blazer&v=Ly1WAbHmIps


----------



## Mary (Jul 9, 2010)

I didn't know they had that! Thanks Judi! The last link I put is the flat iron method.


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

Well my tip to get curly hair is to go to bed with my hair still wet. I'm assured to have curly hair in the morning :lol:

edit: the video links doesn't work, it shows me 4 video that has nothing to do with hair styling.


----------

